# Wotlk Nachtverkauf



## Dunken2 (23. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. Wie wir vom letzten mal wissen gibt es in Deutschland Märkte und Geschäfte die die Erweiterung bereits um 0.00 Uhr nachts verkaufen. In Österreich ist dazu anscheinend keiner bereit. Vielleicht wäre das Buffed Team bereit herauszufinden wo es überall möglich ist bereits nach 24.00 Uhr die Erweiterung zu kaufen. Oder sogar jemanden in Österreich zu begeistern oO. Das wäre ne tolle sache.
lg


----------



## Greeki (23. September 2008)

Dunken2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. Wie wir vom letzten mal wissen gibt es in Deutschland Märkte und Geschäfte die die Erweiterung bereits um 0.00 Uhr nachts verkaufen. In Österreich ist dazu anscheinend keiner bereit. Vielleicht wäre das Buffed Team bereit herauszufinden wo es überall möglich ist bereits nach 24.00 Uhr die Erweiterung zu kaufen. Oder sogar jemanden in Österreich zu begeistern oO. Das wäre ne tolle sache.
> lg



Wenn es wer macht, dann ist es der Softwaredschungel auf der Mariahilfer. Wenn ich endlich dort angerufen hab und weiß ob sies diesmal machen post ichs hier rein.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

Dunken2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. Wie wir vom letzten mal wissen gibt es in Deutschland Märkte und Geschäfte die die Erweiterung bereits um 0.00 Uhr nachts verkaufen. In Österreich ist dazu anscheinend keiner bereit. Vielleicht wäre das Buffed Team bereit herauszufinden wo es überall möglich ist bereits nach 24.00 Uhr die Erweiterung zu kaufen. Oder sogar jemanden in Österreich zu begeistern oO. Das wäre ne tolle sache.
> lg


warum soll buffed das rausfinden? freunde fragen, googlen, im wow forum fragen ob wer was weiß, bei irgendwelchen läden anrufen und fragen. n bissl was kann man auch selber leisten und muss sich nich alles aufm silbertablett vorgekaut von irgendwelchen autoritäten servieren lassen. selbstständigkeit bzw selbsttätig etwas hinzubekommen sollte der anspruch eines jeden menschen sein.

so das musste mal raus. habs heut in der schule wohl noch nich oft genug gesagt^^


----------



## Tandrox (24. September 2008)

Ich kann schon mal sagen das es der Mediamarkt in Siegen(NRW) macht.


mfg


----------



## Nalecus (24. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Ich kann schon mal sagen das es der Mediamarkt in Siegen(NRW) macht.




Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ein Großteil der MediaMarkt Kette da mitzieht, so wie bei der Veröffentlich bei BC.
Einfach mal in euren Läden vor Ort anfragen ;-)


----------



## Dunken2 (24. September 2008)

hallo,
also in Österreich macht es keiner hab schon einige angerufen, Mediamarkt Österreich schon garnicht.
Daher hätte ich gerne gewußt wo von miraus der näheste in Deutschland ist.
Und warumm sollte man Buffed nicht um hilfe bitten dürfen würden ja alle die täglich auf der Seite sind davon profetieren.

lg


----------



## Dagonzo (24. September 2008)

Gibt es "Gamestop" Filialen bei euch? Da sind bei uns in D auch einige dabei, die Mitternachtsverkauf machen.


----------



## Greeki (25. September 2008)

Ich war heut beim Softwaredschungel und der meinte zu mir das einer geplant sei. Eine Reservierungsliste gibts natürlich auch und die war heute 150 Namen lang.


----------



## sataan (9. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei uns in der Nähe in Gelsenkirchen Horst gibts auch nen Nachtverkauf bei Playtek Games, und es gibt noch die Möglichkeit vorzubestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Onlineshop haben die auch : www.playtek-games.de

MfG

Stefan


----------



## Lillyan (9. November 2008)

Es gibt im WoW-Forum mittlerweile einige Sammelthreads in denen man sich informieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (10. November 2008)

Vielleicht ist das in Ö rechtlich nicht möglich. Zumindest in D geht das nicht überall, auch wenn die Läden gerne würden. So wurde es mir zumindest in einem bayrischen Mediamarkt erklärt.


----------



## Ocian (10. November 2008)

Einfach mal hier nachschauen da stehen fast alle Läden drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml

Rechtlich ist es in Österrecih sowie auch in Deutschland gestattet, wenn es frühzeitig von den Formane angemeldet wurde und der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor auch stimmt.


----------

